# University Girl's story



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

see my website: http://www.geocities.com/beaners333


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Cloverstone said:


> Nice Web Site Uni-Girl...very detailed. 8)


Thanks Cloverstone! I give this website to all future docs I will be seeing. This saves me the time and frustration of explaining it all again. So I see we are neighbors. I just moved from Coquitlam.

-uni girl


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Sorry, couldn't leave this one alone.
Under the heading of "Unbelievable", many years ago - I lived in Coquitlam. Was in the area on a job and rented a place there for about 10 months. 
So that means of the 80 or so people registered on this site so far, at least three of us have lived in the sprawling metropolis of Coquitlam. 
Yep. Unbelievable.


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

What is this.... Coquitlam?


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

coquitlam sounds like a benzodiazipine!


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Blake said:


> What is this.... Coquitlam?


Hahaha...a benzo... yes, it is near Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada. Do you know where that is? 

Crazy we have all lived in Coquitlam.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

Sort of an educated guess.............Coquitlam is a word from the Chiloquin Indian tribe, and means approximately - muddy water.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

U-girl

I am interested to know if any mental health professionals, either the ones who can write scrips or the ones that can't, have looked at your web site and used it, or even commented on it.

I carefully assembled and printed a bunch of my posts from this forum, with little introductory passages before each, and gave them to my latest therapist (no scrips) for the exact reason you mention -- to save time, to save several sessions of history and explanation.

The next session she picked one (about an incident on a bus with a girl when I was 13) and it was immediately clear to both of us that she had missed the point altogether, and equally clear that she had only skimmed the whole mess. The next session she never mentioned the stuff and so neither did I.

I did the same thing for the other mental health professional (yes scrips) and he never mentioned them again and so neither did I.

I don't know if I will do this again, since it was so discouraging. Next time I think I will ask the mental health professional beforehand if they are willing to spend a little time reading some stuff and to spend a little effort trying to understand it, just to save some time. If the answer is not immediately: absolutely, no problem, look forward to it, then -- No fee for you!

-- your friendly neighborhood dalailama.

(welcome back and good to hear from you)


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

i to am suffering drug induced DP/DR.

This is the one question i really want answered, its something that always really bothers me.

Is there any hope of ever returning to a normal life or have the drugs damaged us for good?


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

dalailama15 said:


> I don't know if I will do this again, since it was so discouraging. Next time I think I will ask the mental health professional beforehand if they are willing to spend a little time reading some stuff and to spend a little effort trying to understand it, just to save some time.


dalailama15,

What you describe is all-too-common, unfortunately. I am convinced that the vast majority of mental health workers, be they psychiatrists, psychologists, social workers, etc. don't wish to prepare for sessions with their patients.

When I took psych classes at the university here, every psych teacher stressed living in the present. "Focus ONLY on what is happening right this very second," they would insist.

Well, I think this is part of the reason why people working in this profession don't like to read up on anything in advance. They want to deal with you and try to help you only when you are in their presence.

The chief reason I gave up on seeing mental heatlh professionals is simply because I became increasingly frustrated with repeating my story over and over and over and over and over..... again. I came down with a bad case of broken-record-itis. The good news, however, is that I just saved a load on my car insurance by switching to Geico (sarcasm).

Kind Regards,

Jeff


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

dalailama15 said:


> U-girl
> 
> I am interested to know if any mental health professionals, either the ones who can write scrips or the ones that can't, have looked at your web site and used it, or even commented on it.
> 
> ...


Hello Dalailama,

Sorry to hear those health people did not treat you with more respect... Well, so far all major internet search engines do not know that my site exists, so it is unlikely many people have seen my site. So, no comments yet. I hope to get it listed with the search engines soon.

I have used my site quite often though by giving it to new docs weeks in advance. The ones I have seen actually print it out and bring it to the appointment. Usually they have read it. That saves me the time and energy of explaining the stuff, which we all hate to do. Hopefully my site will be available to the public soon.

Oh, and i have to tell you, I have actually made a few small business-like cards with my website on them!!! So far I've only given one out (to my aunt).


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

manchild said:


> i to am suffering drug induced DP/DR.
> 
> This is the one question i really want answered, its something that always really bothers me.
> 
> Is there any hope of ever returning to a normal life or have the drugs damaged us for good?


Manchild,

From the research I've done, I haven't found a solution (YET!!!). I do beleive there is a way to return to 'normal' though. I am lucky that I can understand these papers. I hope to summarize some findings with respect to drug-induced chronic DP/DR soon, on my website. Check it back often.

Best wishes,
uni-girl


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Ugirl

I am a newbie on this site, but definitely not a newbie to DP / DR. I have been suffering from this for over a year now, and I would really like to know if I could have a business card for my Therapist.

She is also a hypnotist. I tried it a couple of times, but within 2 days I am back to desperation.

Has anyone on this site tried Hypnosis?

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

cakies said:


> Ugirl
> 
> I am a newbie on this site, but definitely not a newbie to DP / DR. I have been suffering from this for over a year now, and I would really like to know if I could have a business card for my Therapist.
> 
> ...


Hey Rachel,

Yes, of course you can write your own business card. It's a great idea. And no, I have not tried hypnosis but I have been recommended to try it a few times. Perhaps one day I will have it a shot. You should make a new post under the discussion section asking if anyone has tried hypnosis. Then you would definately get more responses on it.

Uni-girl


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

right on, university girl. don't fret about the career stuff - I am in the same boat. I am graduating in Dec with a B.S. in Psychology with minors in pre-med/biology. I have alot more school ahead of me as well - but what other choice do I have, you know? Which college are you attending?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

right on, university girl. don't fret about the career stuff - I am in the same boat. I am graduating in Dec with a B.S. in Psychology with minors in pre-med/biology. I have alot more school ahead of me as well - but what other choice do I have, you know? Which college are you attending?


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey, you seem to be really into all that freaky marine biology stuff that I love. I use to want to be a marine biologist, till I got lazy.
I could quote incredible facts and figures about sea life that would have a more detrimental to peoples attitude towards open water swimming than Jaws ever did.
For instance, you mentioned huge jellyfish, did you know that someone caught an Arctic jellyfish with a bell diamteter of 3.5 metres (12 feet). That's as big as my front room!!!!!!!! Imagine swimming into that mutha'. 
Sorry I just couldn't resist telling you all that, and there are plenty more.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey, you seem to be really into all that freaky marine biology stuff that I love. I use to want to be a marine biologist, till I got lazy.
I could quote incredible facts and figures about sea life that would have a more detrimental to peoples attitude towards open water swimming than Jaws ever did.
For instance, you mentioned huge jellyfish, did you know that someone caught an Arctic jellyfish with a bell diamteter of 3.5 metres (12 feet). That's as big as my front room!!!!!!!! Imagine swimming into that mutha'. 
Sorry I just couldn't resist telling you all that, and there are plenty more.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

alex, do you know the name of this jellyfish? i have never seen it around these waters for years so we are all wondering what it's called and why it is so prevalent in the water this summer.

uni girl


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

alex, do you know the name of this jellyfish? i have never seen it around these waters for years so we are all wondering what it's called and why it is so prevalent in the water this summer.

uni girl


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, there.

I've just skimmed quickly through the story on your site. When I've time, I'll read it in more detail. Just skimming through everything on here first, giving myself an overview. Was just struck by your question about your foot fracture. I'm no doctor, but my guess would be that the reason you didn't break the bone in your foot after the 77km hike is because stress fractures are cumulative and the result of pounding over time, rather than a clean break. So whilst you mightn't have had a problem with it directly after the hike, further exercise would've been the final straw.

I can relate to some of the physical symptoms that you mentioned: crackling in ear, base of skull feeling rock solid, sore jaw (TMJ) and frequent headaches, including migraine. Sometimes I have slight pain in other areas of my facial bones, too. I don't put these down to dp/dr in my case, though. I think they're the result of stress. Both a dentist and doctor have confirmed that there's wear and tear in my jaw area. The dentist could see that my muscles were tight just from looking at the area! I guess what I'm wondering is whether you think all your symptoms are due to dp/dr, or whether you realise that some of them may be symptoms with a different root? Or maybe it's a case that the dp/dr is causing the stress, and the symptoms then are physical manifestations of that stress. I found that I got the above symptoms long after my dp/dr subsided.

Final thing to add: I thought that your shoe rescue was sweet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, there.

I've just skimmed quickly through the story on your site. When I've time, I'll read it in more detail. Just skimming through everything on here first, giving myself an overview. Was just struck by your question about your foot fracture. I'm no doctor, but my guess would be that the reason you didn't break the bone in your foot after the 77km hike is because stress fractures are cumulative and the result of pounding over time, rather than a clean break. So whilst you mightn't have had a problem with it directly after the hike, further exercise would've been the final straw.

I can relate to some of the physical symptoms that you mentioned: crackling in ear, base of skull feeling rock solid, sore jaw (TMJ) and frequent headaches, including migraine. Sometimes I have slight pain in other areas of my facial bones, too. I don't put these down to dp/dr in my case, though. I think they're the result of stress. Both a dentist and doctor have confirmed that there's wear and tear in my jaw area. The dentist could see that my muscles were tight just from looking at the area! I guess what I'm wondering is whether you think all your symptoms are due to dp/dr, or whether you realise that some of them may be symptoms with a different root? Or maybe it's a case that the dp/dr is causing the stress, and the symptoms then are physical manifestations of that stress. I found that I got the above symptoms long after my dp/dr subsided.

Final thing to add: I thought that your shoe rescue was sweet.


----------

